# Clippers vs Blazers game thread (pre season game 3) Webster starts!



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Theo
Zach
Miles'
Webster
Telfair


Kaman
Brand
magette
Ross
Cassell

No mobley or pryz

8-0 clips in less then 2 minutes


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

dam thats bad i figured blazers would win if thy had bassy but maby not.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

11-2


yah this team is in good shape...future is bright


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

:raised_ey Guess this proves that Telfair has the PG spot locked?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mixum said:


> 11-2
> 
> yah this team is in good shape...future is bright


Anyone who thinks that the first few minutes of a preseason game is evidence--either way--of the strength of a franchise's future is way off.

Ed O.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

heres a recap.....we score caus ethe clippers dont play defense and then they score and get fouled


The great Telfair has 2 fouls in 3 minutes

Miles is improving....already 2 fouls in 3 minutes 

Zach not playing defense.


Nate has made a difference!


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Dixon playing PG and shooting well. 

Outlaw looks lost.

Heres a harvey quote....."The Blazers are only down 10 midway through the 1st qtr" geez harvey i guess it could be worse, I mean isnt being down by 10 halfway through the 1st qtr at home pretty sad?

24-17 with 3 minutes left.

Ready or not...here we come. I dont think most are ready lol.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i know preseason is for practicing and getting in step but cmon 10-2 at home no way the way the announcer said it they all looked rusty.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

32-17......cmon guys be fair.....this is a joke.

We are serioulsy playing an NBA DL team out there.

I mean its one thing to get beat but cassell has scored more then us. 


Also can Telfair stay in the game for 5 minutes without committing 2 fouls? Miles is at least rubbing off on the youth.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Someone forgot to tell Cassell that he's 36.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I am listening to Antonio Harvey for the first time... is he saying "we" when referring to the Blazers?

My gosh...

Ed O.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I am listening to Antonio Harvey for the first time... is he saying "we" when referring to the Blazers?
> 
> My gosh...
> 
> Ed O.


We sure are ... errr ... yeah. It's grating.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Monia with two 3 pointers? Man, I really thought he was going to struggle immensley right off the bat. Just goes to show that no one can really judge anything about any players(especially young ones) before the season starts.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Monia with two 3 pointers? Man, I really thought he was going to struggle immensley right off the bat. Just goes to show that no one can really judge anything about any players(especially young ones) before the season starts.


Just like it's silly to say that the team is going to suck into the future because of a rough start to a game, it's incredibly early to say that Monia is not going to struggle just because he hit two shots in his first game.

Ed O.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

monia showing that 3 pointers can be made wearing a blazer uniform. Monia has saved us from being laughed off the court. 29 points after almost 2 qtrs?


34-29 and thats basically our starters vs their 3rd stringers.


miles shooting air balls, telfair cant finish


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

yeh thats for sure.guess i made a wrong assumtion that this team will go playoffs this year.i know its preseason but that shouldnt be happening


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

8-42 shooting 

is that an nba team?

no

41-30 vs the clips scrubs


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Darius with nice back to back baskets finishing with a 3!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Miles assist to monia. 38-40 clips up.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

45-38 Clips at the half. White scored 5 straight for the clips. Only 1 turnover for the half though.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

45-38.....miles takes a bad shot which leads to 5 points by the clips.

Instead of being down by 2....we are down by 7.

The good news is...he only had 2 airballs


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

they came back how amazing should i go listen on the radio or is it not worth it.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

nate m was on epsn talking about dress code.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

mixum said:


> heres a recap.....we score caus ethe clippers dont play defense and then they score and get fouled
> 
> 
> The great Telfair has 2 fouls in 3 minutes
> ...


You have got to be kidding, right? 

I typically ignore every thing you say, but considering you started this thread, and I'm interested in reading *most* people's opinions on the game tonight, I'm forced to officially put your dumb *** ON ignore.

Isn't there some sort of rule where a person isn't allowed to start a thread with the intention of hijacking it with complete BULL ****? This guy is not a Blazers fan - he's a troll. Why he gets so much rope to hang himself, I'll never know.....


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

P.S.

I'm so happy Monia is getting PT tonight!! I really hope he pans out.....


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I am listening to Antonio Harvey for the first time... is he saying "we" when referring to the Blazers?
> 
> My gosh...
> 
> Ed O.


Don't forget "us" as well. He's really, really bad....there has to be someone better than this guy.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

The Professional Fan said:


> Don't forget "us" as well. He's really, really bad....there has to be someone better than this guy.


Dare I say it


"Even Canzano would be better."

I am not one to complain but I could do a better job. We should have a contest to find the next announcer here on BBB.net and forward the winner onto the blazers.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

All things considered, it could be worse so far. Monia's doing well, and they're taking care of the ball. Now let's hope they bring that shooting percentage up!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

cpt.napalm said:


> Dare I say it
> 
> 
> "Even Canzano would be better."
> ...


I might not like every thing Canzano says, but his blog makes me chuckle sometimes. He's witty.

Harvey just points out REALLY obvious stuff, and he does it in a VERY dry manner....and with a slight stutter. It's painful. I really miss Rice.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

mixum said:


> 8-42 shooting
> 
> is that an nba team?
> 
> ...




It looks to me like the Blazers are playing more of their bench than are the Clips. Growing pains for Bassy against Cassell. Monia getting some time, at the 3.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

telfair 0-7.....future is bright

can nash please make a trade


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> It looks to me like the Blazers are playing more of their bench than are the Clips. Growing pains for Bassy against Cassell. Monia getting some time, at the 3.


The playing time is distributed pretty evenly. Joel is out, but so is Mobley so those two starters cancel out. As of the boxscore at nba.com at this point, the starters minutes are currently 65-67 (2 minutes more for the Blazers).

It might SEEM like the Blazers are playing their bench more, but that's because the Clippers' starters are so much better than ours I thin 

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Monia's doing pretty good from looking at the box score. He's hit 2 threes. Telfair sure has been cold this preseason. I think he'll wake up sooner or later.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

The Professional Fan said:


> I might not like every thing Canzano says, but his blog makes me chuckle sometimes. He's witty.
> 
> Harvey just points out REALLY obvious stuff, and he does it in a VERY dry manner....and with a slight stutter. It's painful. I really miss Rice.


Man us Blazer fans have been spoiled by the excellent broadcast coverage of the team.
In Denver their TV guys are way annoying. I'd take Harvey over any of them.

I guess my point is that we could be much worse off than Harvey who's just getting a hang of the job.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

clippers showing the nba how to beat the blazers....same way its been for the last 3 years.....DARE US SHOOT. 2-15 shooting in the 3rd qtr

Chris Kaman shoots better then our guards tonight which is sad. Im dead serious...he can make a hook shot....we cant make layups.


WE ARE TERRIBLE


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

we have under 60 points through 3 qtrs.


Oh and its halarious to see Walter mcarty nail shots while I dont think Blake has scored in the pre seaosn.

GOOD JOB NASH.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Harvey seems very professional and very smart, but he has very little enthusiasm or wit. For a young team, we really needed someone with some spunk. Seems like a great guy, but I really miss Rice. I also think that Rice and Barrett are going to stink. Barrett has very little personality. Wheels and Rice really seemed to work. Barret and Jones were a bore.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

This is quite possibly the worst game thread of all time.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mixum said:


> we have under 60 points through 3 qtrs.
> 
> 
> Oh and its halarious to see Walter mcarty nail shots while I dont think Blake has scored in the pre seaosn.
> ...


yah, walter mccarty would've made us better.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

77-56 while telfair keeps getting smoked.....POOR NATE with 9 minutes left. Some of you really dont think we will set the all time low for scoring this year? What happens when we play SA or the pistons?


Just sent this email to our GM.....

I hope you are pleased with what you saw vs the clippers. It baffles me how we still have nobody who can hit a jumper on this team. You have been the GM 3 years and have not gotten us a shooter.....which is beyond failure on your part. Do you happen to notice that every team just dares us to shoot?

Ya know Mr. Nash, you and the BLazers have alot of nerve asking people for their money to watch this garbage/collection of NBA DL players. Also it amuses me that blake has barely made a shot in preseason while Walter Mcarty continued to score vs us on Tuesday. Just another terrible call by you. Was it that Walter could shoot and that scared you away?

I think I deserve an answer or are you gonna hide?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mixum said:


> 77-56 while telfair keeps getting smoked.....POOR NATE with 9 minutes left. Some of you really dont think we will set the all time low for scoring this year? What happens when we play SA or the pistons?


what happened to the non hyperboling Mixum?

Are you unable to, or unwilling to, accept that growth and improvement doesn't happen over night?

it's so ** DELETED** tiring to hear you ***** about the same things over and over in the same ****ing thread.

Dude, we get it. You don't like Nash. You don't like Telfair. You don't like any of the moves the team has done. 

MOVE the **** on.

Repeating the same mantra over and over doesn't do anything but piss off (or irritate) a big portion of Blazer fans who read the board.



> Just sent this email to our GM.....
> 
> I hope you are pleased with what you saw vs the clippers. It baffles me how we still have nobody who can hit a jumper on this team. You have been the GM 3 years and have not gotten us a shooter.....which is beyond failure on your part. Do you happen to notice that every team just dares us to shoot?


paging mr webster


> Ya know Mr. Nash, you and the BLazers have alot of nerve asking people for their money to watch this garbage/collection of NBA DL players. Also it amuses me that blake has barely made a shot in preseason while Walter Mcarty continued to score vs us on Tuesday. Just another terrible call by you. Was it that Walter could shoot and that scared you away?
> 
> I think I deserve an answer or are you gonna hide?


Please, I beg of you mixum..grow up.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

86-59.....keep the excuses coming with 7:40 left

88-61

telfair playing streetball when we are down by 35....bassy looks great with no pressure


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

I hate what mixum brings to this board. I wish he/she would pick another team to like.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mixum said:


> 86-59.....keep the excuses coming with 7:40 left
> 
> 88-61
> 
> telfair playing streetball when we are down by 35....bassy looks great with no pressure


preseason = not worth getting upset over


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I enjoy Mixum's tough guy act with Nash. It is quite impressive.

I think Mixum delights in us performing bad. When the team performs well, or there is good news, you never see him around. He only comes around when it's bad. Never get tired of playing that same old record, do you?

It always baffles me that people just stay to whine, moan and cry, without ever offering suggestions themselves. The few times they do, they completely violate the CBA, however.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Hap...show me improvement....better yet let the blazers show me something and i will shut up but in all honesty bassy, outlaw, victor and ha look worse then last year! Zach looks like a shell of his former self.


Where can you honestly say im wrong? If you wanna sit there with a straight face and give nash credit FOR DRAFTING A KID OUT OF HIGH SCHOOL AND SAY HE GOT US A SHOOTER....then i lose all respect for you.How about getting us a shooter who can actually start and keep us from being the laughing stock of the NBA?

PLEASE....nate just said we are waaaay off from where we wanna be at this stage of teh preseaosn but you wanna sugar coat it.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

furball said:


> Harvey seems very professional and very smart, but he has very little enthusiasm or wit. For a young team, we really needed someone with some spunk. Seems like a great guy, but I really miss Rice. I also think that Rice and Barrett are going to stink. Barrett has very little personality. Wheels and Rice really seemed to work. Barret and Jones were a bore.


Hey furball, I've seen you post a couple of times. Are you Ian Furness of the Fan?


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

mixum said:


> 86-59.....keep the excuses coming with 7:40 left
> 
> 88-61
> 
> telfair playing streetball when we are down by 35....bassy looks great with no pressure


His posts are about as good as his math. Please tell me why Mix is a Blazer fan.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Furball is neither he's peen posting here for a long time. Anyways MONIA IS KILLEN, if he is the worst player on the blazers im happy


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

it's pretty bad though i had to quit listening mostly because of the announcer.i know improvement doesnt come over night but usaully we score over 60-70 in the begining of the 4th quarter i know ive got to quit *****ing.i think we should make a few trades.one thing that reminds me of damon is telfair is pretty short if he was fast and shared the ball and took less shots he would be a much better pg.i know im probly gonna get flamed but its just my suggestions and ideas about the team.


----------



## Blazer4ever (Feb 1, 2003)

Telfair, Smith, Darius, Zach, Joel.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mixum's act might be tired, but it's not like what he's said about Nash's performance has been proven wrong.

Preseason games are almost irrelevant, of course, but I think that the people who might be most upset at mixum's positions are those who expect the team to improve this year in spite of losing so many of our best players from last year.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mixum said:


> Hap...show me improvement....better yet let the blazers show me something and i will shut up but in all honesty bassy, outlaw, victor and ha look worse then last year! Zach looks like a shell of his former self.


why must you always come up with demands that are vague?

Viktor hasn't played much, neither has Outlaw or Ha. Telfair has played 2 games, and Zach is still not 100%..

so thats like saying "it's snowing outside! show me where this global warming nonesense is coming from!!!"

it doesn't work that way. 


> Where can you honestly say im wrong? If you wanna sit there with a straight face and give nash credit FOR DRAFTING A KID OUT OF HIGH SCHOOL AND SAY HE GOT US A SHOOTER....then i lose all respect for you.How about getting us a shooter who can actually start and keep us from being the laughing stock of the NBA?


there isn't a shooter in the NBA that would do that . And it's not because we're the "laughing stock of the NBA" (which we aren't) but because 1 player isn't going to make a huge difference.



> PLEASE....nate just said we are waaaay off from where we wanna be at this stage of teh preseaosn but you wanna sugar coat it.


where we wanna be does not mean were we WILL be.


----------



## Victory thru Synergy (Aug 21, 2005)

Blazer Maven said:


> His posts are about as good as his math. Please tell me why Mix is a Blazer fan.


Can't tell you why Mixum is a Blazer fan. But I will say that Mixum's math (88-61, up by 35) is a lot better than his posts.

Blazers fall 99 - 85, but Monia has a good game and shows that he can be a part of the Blazers' future. Telfair, Jack, Webster, Outlaw, Monia, Victor, and Ha all look good as Blazers 3 years down the road.

:cheers:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> mixum's act might be tired, but it's not like what he's said about Nash's performance has been proven wrong.
> 
> Preseason games are almost irrelevant, of course, but I think that the people who might be most upset at mixum's positions are those who expect the team to improve this year in spite of losing so many of our best players from last year.
> 
> Ed O.


if you lay a premise out on the table, and don't allow for the arguement to be proven or unproven, you are laying a trap for people.

Saying that Nash hasn't done XYZ, when he hasn't been given the chance to do XYZ, is pointless.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

mixum said:


> Hap...show me improvement....better yet let the blazers show me something and i will shut up but in all honesty bassy, outlaw, victor and ha look worse then last year! Zach looks like a shell of his former self.
> 
> 
> Where can you honestly say im wrong? If you wanna sit there with a straight face and give nash credit FOR DRAFTING A KID OUT OF HIGH SCHOOL AND SAY HE GOT US A SHOOTER....then i lose all respect for you.How about getting us a shooter who can actually start and keep us from being the laughing stock of the NBA?
> ...


ahhh come on man stop drinking the hateraide. How can you possibly say that those guys look worse this year? Preseason isn't televised. You're just going by stats and can't gauge the effort these guys are putting out.

Look on the positive for once. Miles, Telfair, Webster, Monia, and Outlaw shot 7/11 3pts. Monia proved that he isn't a scrub.

Heck despite your constant bashing, Telfair had a good game. 10pts 2/2 3pts, 7 ast and 2 steals

I think everyone on the board knows that you dislike Telfair and that you can't view him rationally.


Bottem line the Blazers have along way to go with *Team* defense, running offensive sets and just playing hard for four quarters. That will improve if we give the team time.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Let me just make something PERFECTLY clear....Telfair played dreadful vs the starters of LA. Most of his points came in teh 4th in garbage time when they were getting killed by over 20. Spare me the BS that bassy had a good game. 

He was awful vs Cassell...awful.

Monia and Miles were decent...thats it. telfair was awful.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mixum said:


> Let me just make something PERFECTLY clear....Telfair played dreadful vs the starters of LA. Most of his points came in teh 4th in garbage time when they were getting killed by over 20. Spare me the BS that bassy had a good game.


thats rich..you asking someone to spare YOU the BS...

I've seen it all.

If your prognostications with Telfair are anything like your prognostications with Bledsoe and how the Cowboys would do..well, the more I think about it, the more I know that you are just having fun with us..and some nights you get more fish with your..

oops, I'm not supposed to say that.



> He was awful vs Cassell...awful.
> 
> Monia and Miles were decent...thats it. telfair was awful.


good thing you're our teams GM.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Damn you guys must really get tired of Mixum and his negativity. Even though you guys lost pretty bad to my clips tonight I actually really like your young nucleus. Once Randolph starts getting back into game shape he is going to make a huge differance for you because he is your best lowpost player and Pryzbilla is just a beast. Yeah you guys may struggle this year but I think it's all about developing your young talent and learning from Nate how to play the right way. It takes time to build something special but I think you guys are on the right track. My only worry is that Pryzbilla is a free agent at the end of the year and since the max you can offer him is 5mil he might walk for a bigger offer. I look for either the hawks or the bulls to offer him a pretty good sized contract but hopefully he actually has some class and remembers who gave him his shot.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> Saying that Nash hasn't done XYZ, when he hasn't been given the chance to do XYZ, is pointless.


Nash has driven this team into the ground. Why do people get defensive about it when some people rip him for doing this?

If/when the Blazers bounce back, then all of us who have criticized Nash will have to take our medicine, and those of us who have unfairly criticized him should do a mea culpa.

But now? The team sucks. It looks like it's getting worse. Attacking people for saying the obvious doesn't make a lot of sense to me.

Ed O.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Mixum, assuming you're a Blazers fan, which I doubt, I think you completely miss one simple point. We're suppose to suck. We're the second youngest team in the NBA. The media thinks we'll suck this year, most Blazer fans think we'll suck, hell our own GM and Coach have said it will probably be a tough year as far as wins go. So what are you complaining about? This is called rebuilding. Learn it, love it, live it. 

And get off Telfairs back. He didn't shoot well, but when your team gets hot at the end to get over 32% shooting, most of them shot poorly. Aren't you the one who thought Jack should start over him? Well since we seem to be reading so much into this third preseason game, let's see.. Oh, looks like he got two points, zero assists, and holy God... Three rebounds, in twelve minutes. Good call, as usual.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Nash has driven this team into the ground. Why do people get defensive about it when some people rip him for doing this?


probably because those people who say it seem to forget that A: he was TOLD to do it and B: he actually hasn't had a team thats his to show what he's done.



> If/when the Blazers bounce back, then all of us who have criticized Nash will have to take our medicine, and those of us who have unfairly criticized him should do a mea culpa.
> 
> But now? The team sucks. It looks like it's getting worse. Attacking people for saying the obvious doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> Ed O.


no **** the team sucks now, but griping about it or acting like it's always going to be like that, makes no sense. 

Do we cut down new tree's because they're not fully grown? Nope.

so why cut down this tree before it even gets the chance TO grow?


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

ED-O....its a shame people wanna support that piece of garbage in nash. It amazes me how this team has gotten worse yet they still think hes a great GM.


Can someone please point out to me where the future in this team is?

Telfair cant shoot, too small to defend as shown tonight......street ball mental state.

Jack looks like a journey man.

Victor doesnt even play on a team full of rookies.

Ha is light years away.

Outlaw seems dazed and confused and plays great in garbage minutes.

Webster cant make a shot and is our shooter of the future.


Why should I be positive? Oh and a hell of a job Nate has done.....they look worse then last year.






:curse:


----------

